# door panel color



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

i have a silver gto with red interior. im trying to do some accent color with the red from the panel. how do i get the exact matching color. im trying to go with the color of he leather not the swead. thanks


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I've seen this tried. It ends up looking really bad. The only ones I've seen look good are when the silve trims are painted gloss black.


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

thanks, will think about it.


----------



## 06ls2GOAT (Jan 20, 2010)

If you match the colors up right it will not look that bad it will just be alot of red and last time i checked the red interior is already alot of red. If your not good with paint i would reccommend taking it to a paint place.


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

the painting is easy. getting the right color is another thing. i painted my own intake scoops a differant color than stock. from what i was told they look like a pro did it, and im just toying around. you just have to take your time. how do you go about getting the color made up and into an erosol?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

NEXSTAR7 said:


> the painting is easy. getting the right color is another thing. i painted my own intake scoops a differant color than stock. from what i was told they look like a pro did it, and im just toying around. you just have to take your time. how do you go about getting the color made up and into an erosol?


There is actually a company arround Norristown, PA that does paint matching and put it in a rattle can. I can't remeber them name off hand though.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

There are some paint shops who have a gizmo that reads the color you have. You bring in a sample and then it matches the color perfectly and puts it in a spray can.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

NAPA can put paint into a rattle can for you. They claim to do a good job of color matching, but I haven't tested their claims.


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

thanks guys. will look into it


----------

